# What's the best thermostat for a heat mat?



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

I've never used a thermostat for my leo before, but during the winter I bought a new terrarium and new everything really.

Now I'm using a more powerful large Exo Terra heat mat (16W), which was perfect for the winter months. 
It's getting very warm in my room now though, and the temps aren't dropping below the 90's in there :gasp:

Anyone got any recommendations as to which stat would be suitable? 

Cheers


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Habistat. Always do the job.


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Thought as much 
Just needed an outside opinion really!

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Does the "Habistat Mat Stat" alter the voltage supplied to the mat to change its output, or does it simply turn it off?


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I think it just turns it off. Some people prefer to use pulse stats as they 'pulse' power to the mat constantly, keeping it at a more accurate temperature. Mat stats work fine, but they switch the mat on and off, so the temp can fluctuate a bit more. 

I use mat stats for my mats and then a pulse stat for my DIY incubator.


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Ahhh okay, thanks 

I think I'll just spend a little more on a pulse, sounds to be that little bit more accurate


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I'd go for a pulse if you don't mind paying a bit more.


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

ive used dimmer thermostats they always work for me


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Aren't dimmers for use with light sources?

Although I guess the principle of the alternating voltage would still apply :hmm:


----------

